# Pickled halibut (or salmon, trout etc...)



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I took the wife out for seafood the other day. The only catch was she had to catch her own. We caught a ton of huge Pacific cod, a quillback, an Irish lord, some Black rockfish and finally a halibut. We kept the cod and the halibut. I had just got back from Kodiak and stopped into Pickled Willies and sampled some of their pickled fish. DANG that was good! I tried it when I got home and took some to work for the others to try. It was a hit. Here's the recipe I used for 6lbs of halibut:
3 cups water
3 cups vinegar
3/4 cup brown sugar
3 Tbs olive oil (it helps seal the lid too)
6 tsp salt
6 bay leaves
3 onions sliced
6 Tbl of pickling spice

While ingredients (except onions) are coming to a boil, cube the fillets into 1/2 inch chunks.










Fill jars with cubed fish and top with sliced onions. Do not compact meat into the jars. After the ingredients boil for 20 minutes, ladle the pickling solution into the jars. You have to stir the brine every time you dip into it because some of the spices float and some sink. You want to get the same mixture in each jar. Seal the lids, let them cool and set them in the fridge for a couple weeks. I tried one in just two days and it way already tasty.









Try it. You'll like this. I'll bet it's good with trout too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting and lookin' good Chuck.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very interesting! Just last night we were going through some old family pictures of Alaska fishing and loads of Halibut caught over the years... its one of my most favorite meats. I'd never considered pickling it though... It's interesting! The short 2 week wait is great... how strong do they get over longer lengths of time? IE: 6 months, a year etc.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks and sound great! 

Since I know almost nothing about pickling or canning I have a couple of questions.

Is the cubed halibut raw or cooked before putting in the jars?

And in sealing the lids are you just screwing the new lids on the jars and they seal as they cool, or are you boiling in a vat, or even a pressure cooker?

I would like to try this with some of the halibut in the freezer.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm thinking this looks delicious, and would likely gelatinize the bones in pike or carp. Thoughts?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Looks and sound great!
> 
> Since I know almost nothing about pickling or canning I have a couple of questions.
> I really don't know a lot about pickling meat either. I've pickled a lot of eggs and vegetables but that's it.
> ...


......


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm thinking this looks delicious, and would likely gelatinize the bones in pike or carp. Thoughts?


I don't know. I wonder. Maybe I'll try some salmon here pretty quick and see.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks AWESOME longbow!



johnnycake said:


> I'm thinking this looks delicious, and would likely gelatinize the bones in pike or carp. Thoughts?


I don't know about this specific recipe, but a guy at work pickled some pike I gave him and he specifically pointed out that the pickling solution dissolved the bones. Fish was dang good!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to give this a shot, there is a lake not too far from anchorage that I have been hitting that is full of pike with no limits. The only downside is them bones are tiny and everywhere on pike under 30", and if this gelatinizes the bones it sounds like a win-win.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

longbow said:


> ......


Thanks, I will try this out. I have over 100 lbs of halibut left from the last trip to Alaska and looking for different ways to try it out.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man I wish the Halibut we get in fresh was always that white.Ive got a seafood roadshow this weekend at the store,and think I will get some of this done up and see if I can sell some!Ive got 10 whole 40-60 lb fish coming.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Man I wish the Halibut we get in fresh was always that white.Ive got a seafood roadshow this weekend at the store,and think I will get some of this done up and see if I can sell some!Ive got 10 whole 40-60 lb fish coming.


Good idea. Too bad you don't have some samples to hand out. I bet you'd sell a bunch.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm going to have to give this a shot, there is a lake not too far from anchorage that I have been hitting that is full of pike with no limits. The only downside is them bones are tiny and everywhere on pike under 30", and if this gelatinizes the bones it sounds like a win-win.


Alexander Lake? I hear there's a ton in there and they're trying to get rid of them.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't hit Alexander lake (no plane). This was a lake pretty close to it, Red Shirt Lake, a short 3 mile hike and you can rent a canoe that is already at the lake.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Going to save this recipe- Thanks - I bottle Whitefish and trout- but not pickled*
In one pint bottle put.....

1 bay leaf on bottom
Pack fish tightly to within one inch of top (do not add water)
½ teaspoon lemon pepper
½ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Caesar Italian salad dressing (oil)
 or
1 tablespoon Catalina dressing
 Or
1 tablespoon French dressing(this colors light fish to look more like salmon)
½ Jalapeno pepper (cut up)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Packfish said:


> *Going to save this recipe- Thanks - I bottle Whitefish and trout- but not pickled*
> In one pint bottle put.....
> 
> 1 bay leaf on bottom
> ...


Im assuming you pressure this?Sounds great.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

yes pressure cook.- just cut that part out
always brought this to poker night- the wives wouldn't even taste it - On the third party I asked why- it was because they said I left the eyes in.
They were Olive pieces- now it's gone before the dealing starts.


----------

